# correct Star bullet punch for a Lyman 410459 mold ?



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

hi , I just bought a Lyman 410459 semi wadcutter bullet mold
for my .41 magnum , and I have a star bullet sizer which bullet
punch should I order for this lyman bullet so not to mar the tip ??
also where can I buy one ??
please post, tumbleweed


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

zorro said:


> hi , I just bought a Lyman 410459 semi wadcutter bullet mold
> for my .41 magnum , and I have a star bullet sizer which bullet
> punch should I order for this lyman bullet so not to mar the tip ??
> also where can I buy one ??
> please post, tumbleweed


With a Star sizer the bullet goes nose down and the punch pushes on the base. It shouldn't take anything special.


----------

